# The need for backup equipment (again)



## DCM1024 (Mar 24, 2013)

So, happily shooting today (bridal/boudoir), 5d3, lr4, about 16 gb in camera/lr4 locks up. Rebooted everyting 5d3/lr4 still won't talk. Pulled out 7 d, and all is good to go. Keep threatening to sell the 7d, but it keeps saving me. Any input?


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 24, 2013)

As a side note: I began selling mainframes in '86, my bf works in it, lead repair tech for monster.com, son works for hp. Bottom line, we have experience and are not stupid


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd suggest that you do not tether your camera to LR4. 
Try Canon Utilities. Its much more reliable. You can also turn on liveview and view the image on your monitor before you capture it, that is a huge saver, because the image is captured just as you want it.
If you wish, You can configure Canon Utilities to open the images in LR4, but there is no need, you can view a live histogram and 5X magnification on your monitor.


----------



## bycostello (Mar 27, 2013)

answered your own question... you need a back up...


----------

